# Sticky  PC Gaming



## Chipp

*Reminder about Software Piracy, Mod chips, Soft mods, Software Cracks, Out of region CD key websites, and more*


How To: Anti-Aliasing/Shader Injection (SweetFX, GeDoSaTo, GEMFX, and ReShade)
How to: CPU and GPU usage along with FPS in-game
The Overclock.net Guide To Modifying TESV: Skyrim
Steam In-Home Streaming Information & Discussion
Overclock.net CS:GO game server needs testers!



Spoiler: Official Threads



[Official] ARK: Gaming Evolved Thread

[Official] Arma 3 Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Assassins Creed Unity Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Assassins Creed Syndicate Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Assetto Corsa Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Battlefield 4 Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Bioshock Infinite PC Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Civilization VI Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Counter Strike Global Offensive Thread

[Official] Dark Souls II

[Official] DayZ Standalone Early Access Discussion Thread

[Official] Diablo III Information and Discussion Thread

[Official] Doom 4 Information and Discussion

[Official] DotA 2 Information and Discussion Thread

[Official] Dragon Age Inquisition

[Official] Elder Scrolls Online Discussion Thread

[Official] Elite Dangerous Information and Discussion thread

[Official] Euro Truck Simulator 2 Information and Discussion Thread

[Official] Factorio Information and Disucssion Thread

[Official] Far Cry 3 Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Far Cry 4 Information & Discussion thread

[Official] Far Cry 5 Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] FIFA 16 Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn Information And Discussion Thread

[Official] Forza Horizon 3 Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] GTAV PC - Overclock.net Group

[Official] Guild Wars 2 Discussion

[Official] Homeworld Remastered

[Official] The League of Legends Club

[Official] Life is Strange Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Mass Effect: Andromeda Information and Discussion Thread

[Official] Metro: Last Light Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Metal Gear Solid V Information and Discussion Thread

[Official] Minecraft Information and Discussion Thread

[Official] No Man's Sky Information and Discussion Thread

[Official] EVE Online Club

[Official] Planetside 2 Thread

[Official] Rainbow Six Siege Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Red Dead Redemption 2 Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Rise Of The Tomb Raider Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] RuneScape Club

[Official] SimCity Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] SOMA - Information and Discussion

[Official] STALKER fan club

[Official] Star Citizen Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Starcraft 2 Strategy & Discussion Thread

[Official] The Heroes of Newerth discussion thread!

[Official] The League of Legends Club

[Official] The Witcher 2 Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] The Witcher 3 Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Titanfall Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] Tom Clancy's The Division Information & Discussion Thread

[Official] World of Tanks discussion thread

[Official] World of Warcraft - Warlords of Draenor discussion thread


----------

